# Sending screenshot ?



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

I was just curious to if anyone else has this issue or if there is a fix for why every time I send a screenshot of text it doesn't send clear. Every time I send something that has writing in it the person receiving the text tells me they can't read it cuz it is all distorted and when i go back and view the message i cant hardly read it either. so I was just curious to if there is a fix to this problem? Any info would be helpful thanks guys.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

What ROM are you running?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

People used to say this with a bunch of my picture messages, but then I edited it on the phone. If you send it as a jpg it seems people see it how it should...this was like 2 months ago on 4.1 though


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

It doesn't seem to be ROM related for me. I'm running the latest liquid smooth beta. It use to be the same way on my galaxy nexus too. I use goSMS and send through that and the stock messenger if that matters

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Im running a TW rom and dont have this problem. Have you tried it on TW?


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

I tried it on clean ROM when I first got the phone and it had the same issue but if that is fixed on tw its still not enough to make me switch from aosp lol I HATE the look of touch wiz and it feels too bulky

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

There is a MMS.apk on XDA that has the fix for screenshots being clear. Over all picture quality of MMS is much better in this apk rather than what's including in cm10 and AOKP. Not sure why it isn't being used or merged but its legit. Its in the Verizon s3 themes and apps section. I'll post the link when I get home

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

sixohtew said:


> There is a MMS.apk on XDA that has the fix for screenshots being clear. Over all picture quality of MMS is much better in this apk rather than what's including in cm10 and AOKP. Not sure why it isn't being used or merged but its legit. Its in the Verizon s3 themes and apps section. I'll post the link when I get home
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Thanks man much appreciated!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

DoubleDeesR4Me said:


> Thanks man much appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Here's the link. There is the split and non split versions and I can confirm it works on cm10.1 and AOKP jb-mr1. My screenshots are crystal clear 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=36024230&postcount=60

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

sixohtew said:


> Here's the link. There is the split and non split versions and I can confirm it works on cm10.1 and AOKP jb-mr1. My screenshots are crystal clear
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=36024230&postcount=60
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


So whats the difference between the two? Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

One is the split messaging and one isn't. The majority of the people I text are on Verizon so I us the no split

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

